# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGWorkshop  GPGWorkshop v. 1.5

## mohamed73

GPGWorkshop v. 1.5   *added CODEs base 
ADDED
+ Persian language many thanks for Ardestan Gsm for his help. 
+ schematics for Korean LG 
+ schematics for Iphones 
+ schematics for BlackBerry 
+  video manuals *  
more info about this update you can الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

